# Ok to Change ceiling to black?



## tonydp (Sep 10, 2010)

HT room is pretty much complete and everything is good. I has always wanted a black ceiling but I'm not sure it would be a good candidate. 

The ceiling is textured (orange peel) and has two shallow tape joints. Would these blemishes be more noticeable if I switched from white to black?

I don't really want to go through the work of correcting it. HT section measures 11x22. 

Thanks.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

As long as it is a flat black and you have a primer coat followed by two coats of the black you should be good. Is the light at least 99% controllable?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I would think they'd be less noticible in a dark color where you won't see the shadows from the depth imperfections.


----------



## tonydp (Sep 10, 2010)

Light is not controllable due to small window. However this has no bearing on the picture. 

The back wall where the screen is - is black too.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Just remember black makes a room feel smaller. So if you start feeling trapped you have been warned.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Go for it, if it is a theater room black is perfectly acceptable and no one will notice the imperfections except you, just don't go pointing them out to people!  
I plan on painting the ceiling and wall with the screen on it black using Rosco SuperSat paint, I am going for the cave look.


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

Dale Rasco said:


> As long as it is a flat black and you have a primer coat followed by two coats of the black you should be good. Is the light at least 99% controllable?


Not necessarily, I was able to do mine with only one coat (and no primer), but then again, I used to be an interior painter.



bpape said:


> I would think they'd be less noticible in a dark color where you won't see the shadows from the depth imperfections.


Agreed.



lsiberian said:


> Just remember black makes a room feel smaller. So if you start feeling trapped you have been warned.


That's actually a common misconception. In most cases, a black ceiling will make the room feel larger, especially if the walls are also dark. Your mind can't help but notice a white ceiling in a darker room, but a dark ceiling will make it seem as if there is no ceiling and only space above.


----------



## yamahaSHO (Nov 14, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> That's actually a common misconception. In most cases, a black ceiling will make the room feel larger, especially if the walls are also dark. Your mind can't help but notice a white ceiling in a darker room, but a dark ceiling will make it seem as if there is no ceiling and only space above.



That's what I was going to say. My closet has a pretty low drop ceiling and I thought I would feel cramped. I went with a black ceiling in there and the room actually feels fairly large. The black ceiling in my theater just seems to go into outerspace, espcially when it dark.

I absolutely love the black ceiling in my theater. I really helps set it off from the rest of the house that is all white ceilings.


----------



## tonydp (Sep 10, 2010)

alright, im gonna give it a go. First i will fix just one area. I'll do before and after for the fun of it. 2 week should be done.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

I went with a black ceiling in my room (~16'L x 15'W x 8.5'H), which also has dark brown walls. I love the clean look and it disappears into the background when watching movies (which is what I wanted).

Regards,
sga2


----------



## dwightantoine (Feb 12, 2011)

Go with the flat black.
Paired with the distressed floors it sounds perfect.

Remember: black ceiling could make a small room seem smaller, and a dark one darker.

Check this site it might help you: interior decorating design


----------



## tonydp (Sep 10, 2010)

Update: putting room back. I'm not sure it was a good move. I like how the screen disappears/blends with its surroundings but the room seems more "dedicated". 

Before it felt like another nice room in the house.


----------

